# World domination by fanatical groups



## noco (11 July 2010)

Forgive me for starting a new thread, but I could see any other thread that would cover this topic.

Through the 30's as a young boy, I can remember the rise of the third Reich by Hitler who sought world domination and was determined to achieve it by ethnic cleansing starting with the jewish community. Hitler desired to produce a super human race and any births defects would not be tolerated.
War broke out and millions of people were to destroyed 
The 40's bought the rising sun to our doors, once again without success but with  the terrible loss of millions of lives.

There was also another religious group during this period who wanted to dominate the world by increasing their population by unwanted births resulting in large families because of a ban on contraception. As time progressed, there were couples who just could not afford large families and the chain was broken by modern methods of contrception.

The 50's and 60's witnessed communisum rise throughout the world and their method was to break down the  morals of young people and disrupt the economies of countries by infiltration of trade unions. The unions demanded higher wages, shorter working hours, longer annual leave, leave loading and a range of penalty rates. If their demands were not met, strikes would occur on a regular basis  or they would go slow. Of course, this all added up to higher costs and a situation which made us non competitive in overseas markets. Unemployment would occur, creating dissatisfaction in working families. The government of the day would appear as negligent to workers and the principle of communisn then appeared to be a better alternative. Fortuneatly, communism became a failure mainly due to the lack of entrepreneurial talent to succeed in fractories and farms. There was no incentive for managers to work harder to produce profitable results, resulting in farm failures and badly managed factories.

In more recent times we have observed the rise of Islam and the population is now well over 1 billion which represents one sixth  of the world population. I have no idea of the percentage of muslims now arriving by boat or other means of entry, but Australia's population of muslims has now reached some 500,000 and increasing at a rapid rate each year.  They set up their own schools where the 'Koran' is preached to children several times per day and they will obviously become brainwashed with the way Islam functions. One of the teachings which concerns me most is that if you are not a muslim you are an infidel and all infidels must be illiminated.

When illeagal boat people arrive on our shores, they destroy their ID and passports and our security have no idea who they are. If one in a thousand happened to be a Islamic fanatic, that would be one too many.

With this book to be distributed to Australian school kids, which I beleive is to educate them in a better understanding of Islam, I would be interested to read other ASF members comments on their thoughts of a new uprising of world domination. 



http://blogs.news.com.au/couriermai...ng_children_that_fear_of_terrorism_is_racist/


----------



## Bolle (11 July 2010)

I agree - I'm tolerant of almost all cultures and people and various beliefs... so long as it means we can still live in peace and harmony.  But muslim extremist are a different breed.  This is the 21st century, they've missed the "extreme religion" boat by several hundred years.  I'm ok with the laid back muslims, but i honestly don't like the burqa/hijab at all.  I find it really really unsettling to be on a train or whatever with someone in a full hijab.  Then you hear stories that men are robbing stores dressed in the hijab, so people think they are women... that freaks me right out.  Is it france where they managed to get it fully outlawed?  can we do that here, cos i don't dig it at all.  Same as I don't dig the whole wearing a beanie then pulling your hoodie over the top, like all the white-boy homie wannabes do.  Wish THAT would also fall out of fashion, cos it's a hideous look, and creepy as hell.

In all honesty, I'm not at all comfortable with being called "racist" because I'm upset that my friends got bombed in Bali.  Or that people i know in America had to go through hell when the Twin Towers were attacked.  I don't think i'm racist, i'm one of the most tolerant people i know.  But i cannot be tolerant of a cult that condones wholesale homicide to promote their narrow (and can i add 'faulty') beliefs.

Perhaps Islam is the new communism... the people we love to hate.   I don't know, but if my kids ever come home and tell me that they are learning that I'm racist because I don't like Osama Bin Laden, then i will be marching down to their school to lay a few home truths down.

I'll be the first to admit that catholics burned and slaughtered numerous "infidels" in their time.  But that time has passed.  This is 2010.  The time for religious war is over. Islam is outdated, and if you read their texts, they are the racists, not "the west", as they call us.  And the author of that article is right - most of what comprises our 'culture' is what made this country the sort of place people want to move to in the first place.  I for one don't want that to be threatened, this is an awesome place to live.

Anyway, that was meant to be my 2c but it's sort of more like my 40c, so sorry for going on, but i'm appalled that i can be called "racist" by a cult that on several occasions has tried to kill innocent friends of mine for no reason at all.


----------



## Happy (13 July 2010)

Few more generations plus baby bonus might tip the democratic balance and Kosovo comes to mind.

Not in my lifetime, but we got to accept the capitalism, so time will tell


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 July 2010)

I fanatically believe in reading all kinds of stuff. Hopefully I don't fall under this overpowering idealogy of reading TOO MUCH ! In actual fact reading should be interesting to most! 

Book burning totally sucks!


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (13 July 2010)

Bolle said:


> I agree - I'm tolerant of almost all cultures and people and various beliefs... so long as it means we can still live in peace and harmony.  But muslim extremist are a different breed.  This is the 21st century, they've missed the "extreme religion" boat by several hundred years.  I'm ok with the laid back muslims, but i honestly don't like the burqa/hijab at all.  I find it really really unsettling to be on a train or whatever with someone in a full hijab.  Then you hear stories that men are robbing stores dressed in the hijab, so people think they are women... that freaks me right out.  Is it france where they managed to get it fully outlawed?  can we do that here, cos i don't dig it at all.  Same as I don't dig the whole wearing a beanie then pulling your hoodie over the top, like all the white-boy homie wannabes do.  Wish THAT would also fall out of fashion, cos it's a hideous look, and creepy as hell.
> 
> In all honesty, I'm not at all comfortable with being called "racist" because I'm upset that my friends got bombed in Bali.  Or that people i know in America had to go through hell when the Twin Towers were attacked.  I don't think i'm racist, i'm one of the most tolerant people i know.  But i cannot be tolerant of a cult that condones wholesale homicide to promote their narrow (and can i add 'faulty') beliefs.
> 
> ...




God, not just another Islamphobic thread. Just waiting for the customary "If they don't like it, they can leave" comment.

(No. I am not Islamic)


----------



## namrog (13 July 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> God, not just another Islamphobic thread. Just waiting for the customary "If they don't like it, they can leave" comment.
> 
> (No. I am not Islamic)




Couldn't agree more...

ASF seems to be the home of this type of thread...

If it's about fanatical groups,  how about jews then ?, they controll most major financial institutions, and as everyone knows, if they controll your money, then they controll you..

That's catholics, muslims, jews, so far,  so it seems there is a link between religion and fanatical groups intent on world domination, strange that  !!!!!


----------



## Timmy (13 July 2010)

namrog said:


> That's catholics, muslims, jews, so far,  so it seems there is a link between religion and fanatical groups intent on world domination, strange that  !!!!!




Its Collingwood supporters that get my goat 

Eddie McGuire is stealthily taking over the world (or at least Channel 9 ... he's everywhere!)


----------



## namrog (13 July 2010)

Timmy said:


> Its Collingwood supporters that get my goat
> 
> Eddie McGuire is stealthily taking over the world (or at least Channel 9 ... he's everywhere!)





I hear vuvuzelas are taking over the world also..

Expect to hear one in your neighbourhood soon


----------



## hmmm (13 July 2010)

Timmy said:


> Its Collingwood supporters that get my goat
> 
> Eddie McGuire is stealthily taking over the world (or at least Channel 9 ... he's everywhere!)




Down with the collingwood extremists, they should be tortured by means of the 2003 grand final playing on repeat.


----------



## Boggo (13 July 2010)

"With or without religion, you would have good people doing good things and evil people doing evil things.
But for good people to do evil things, that takes religion."
_Steven Weinberg _


----------



## Happy (13 July 2010)

Boggo said:


> "With or without religion, you would have good people doing good things and evil people doing evil things.
> But for good people to do evil things, that takes religion."
> _Steven Weinberg _




And imagine that religion is just a crutch to be able to get through life and not fear death ...


----------



## noco (14 July 2010)

It beggers beyond beleif why we have to tolerate outsiders who continuously attempt to force their ideology on people of opposite beliefs.
It would be a wonderful world to live in if only we could be left alone to our own devices.
It is of great concern with the influx of more refugees coming to Australia, that we have to live with the ideolgy of some of these people who beleive their way of life is better than ours. If these people migrate to Australia or any other country for that matter, then they should be compelled under law to adapt to our way of life and the laws of thier adopted country.


----------



## Tanaka (14 July 2010)

noco said:


> It beggers beyond beleif why we have to tolerate outsiders who continuously attempt to force their ideology on people of opposite beliefs.





Hmmm... the only people that have ever attempted to force ideologies on me are certain Christian groups that intrusively knock on my door every second weekend asking if I’m interested in the words of Jesus. I can’t say I’ve ever had someone from Islam do that.   :shake:


----------



## namrog (14 July 2010)

noco said:


> It beggers beyond beleif why we have to tolerate outsiders who continuously attempt to force their ideology on people of opposite beliefs.
> It would be a wonderful world to live in if only we could be left alone to our own devices.
> .





I'm sure that's what the first Australians thought also... !!!!


----------



## Julia (14 July 2010)

noco said:


> It beggers beyond beleif why we have to tolerate outsiders who continuously attempt to force their ideology on people of opposite beliefs.



Could you perhaps give some examples of how you've experienced these outsiders attempting to force their beliefs on you, Noco?

I've personally never experienced this with the exception over many, many years of the Jehovah's Witness people who troll around neighbourhoods in groups, little children in tow, and even when you tell them you want nothing to do with them, have the effrontery to leave "The Watchtower" in your letterbox.



> It would be a wonderful world to live in if only we could be left alone to our own devices.



With respect, I believe we are, with the considerable exception of the interference in our lives of our politicians and their determination to turn Australia into the archetypal nanny state.
They are far more intrusive than any religion imo.


----------



## Boognish (15 July 2010)

Islam in the west poses as a cringing, oppressed minority when in fact it is a major world power whose true believers want to set the clock back to the dark ages.  Certainly it is not monolithic but push comes to Jihad you had better start cultivating your beard, covering your women and supplicating yourself towards Mecca.

Islam has bloody borders.

As for Christians, well, I personally think all religion is on balance a negative force in history and the world but I would rather be telling some JW or happy-clappy wingnut to get off my stoop than helplessly watching the steady rise of Islam in my country.

Those who like to throw around the term "Islamophobia" (and try to equate the perfectly reasonable suspicion of this barbaric "culture" with racism) better ask themselves one simple question:  if Islam became the dominant culture, do you really think you would be offered the same collegiate accommodation by the believers?  

Like hell they would, infidel.


----------



## GumbyLearner (15 July 2010)

Read this all!

Combatting Cult Mind Control - by Steve Hassan.

Great reading by an atheist author.  I give it five stars!


----------



## noco (17 July 2010)

Proof of migration of Muslims to Western World countries.

Scary stuff to say the least. A must watch FOR ALL.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-3X5hIFXYU


----------



## Calliope (17 July 2010)

noco said:


> Proof of migration of Muslims to Western World countries.
> 
> Scary stuff to say the least. A must watch FOR ALL.
> 
> ...




The scary bit, noco, is that anyone who objects to this invasion is branded a racist. This guy is going to be tried for racism.



> An anti-Islam politician in The Netherlands is forming an international alliance to spread his message in a bid to ban Islamic immigration.
> 
> Geert Wilders said yesterday he would launch the movement this year in the US, Canada, Britain, France and Germany. " 'Stop Islam, defend freedom' is a message that's not only important for The Netherlands but for the whole free Western world," he said at the Dutch parliament.




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...-muslim-migrants/story-e6frg6so-1225892924679


----------



## Wysiwyg (17 July 2010)

Boognish said:


> Islam in the west poses as a cringing, oppressed minority when in fact it is a major world power whose true believers want to set the clock back to the dark ages.  Certainly it is not monolithic but when push comes to Jihad you had better start cultivating your beard, covering your women and supplicating yourself towards Mecca.



From a social psychology point of view, is there evidence of persuasion or propaganda to join the extremist wing of the religion? This clipping from a few years ago.

~~~"The Muslim community is relatively new in Australia. Given that, there isn't an established moderate Islamic order with deep roots in the community and the extremists are exploiting this," he said.~~~

Another section states there are thousands of youths susceptible to manipulation by the extremists. I am sure we all see/experience how easy it is to control people that have an impressionable mind ...

~~~"Between 2,000 and 3,000 youths, or about 1 percent of Sydney's 200,000-strong Muslim population, had already been targeted by radical Islamic teachers, with some at risk of making the jump to militancy, the research said."~~~


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (17 July 2010)

noco said:


> Proof of migration of Muslims to Western World countries.
> 
> Scary stuff to say the least. A must watch FOR ALL.
> 
> ...





I agree, it is  a must watch FOR ALL as a perfect example of how propoganda. I pity those sucked in by it. 

Here is the same garbage but debunked:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=847jCeQoXU8&feature=fvw


----------



## Sdajii (18 July 2010)

As with many situations, here, one side gives an exaggerated version of the story, the other side counters with an exaggerated version/stance in the opposite direction, and no one tells it as it is, or if they do, they are not listened to, because the real story is not as exciting as the exaggerations.


----------



## Calliope (20 July 2010)

The West doesn't have the ticker to stop the advance of the jihad.



> The West's decision vindicates the remark of a radical US-born Yemen-based Islamist leader, Anwar al-Awlaki, in al-Qaeda's new English-language online magazine, Inspire: ''America cannot and will not win. The tables have turned and there is no rolling back of the worldwide jihad movement. On the eve of 9-11 it was Afghanistan alone. Today it is Afghanistan, Pakistan, Iraq, Somalia, North Africa, the Arabian Peninsula, and the list is growing.''




http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/polit...win-for-islamic-terrorism-20100719-10hqz.html


----------



## Tanaka (20 July 2010)

Sdajii said:


> As with many situations, here, one side gives an exaggerated version of the story, the other side counters with an exaggerated version/stance in the opposite direction, and no one tells it as it is, or if they do, they are not listened to, because the real story is not as exciting as the exaggerations.




Well said Sdajii :iagree: ...I believe that the world is merging and cultures are interacting more than ever, I hope in the end we will learn from each other and reach a consensus about how to be better beings. Fear of differences does not open constructive dialogue.


----------



## SmellyTerror (20 July 2010)

> When illeagal boat people arrive on our shores, they destroy their ID and passports and our security have no idea who they are. If one in a thousand happened to be a Islamic fanatic, that would be one too many.




Look, simple question: if you were a terrorist, why would you come into the country by the single most dangerous method, the slowest and most difficult by a tremendous margin, and the one that is guaranteed to place you under the* largest possible amount of scrutiny* and give you (what is effectively) a lengthy jail term, when you could just get a tourist visa and a plane ticket?

You think terrorists can't afford a plane ticket?

This reasoning is quite simply so utterly stupid, so completely devoid of any rational thought whatsoever, that it just boggles my mind that the human race hasn't already wiped itself out in an orgy of xenophobia.

PS: for a refugee to come to Australia by any means, including boat, it is *100% LEGAL*.


----------



## derty (21 July 2010)

SmellyTerror said:


> Look, simple question: if you were a terrorist, why would you come into the country by the single most dangerous method, the slowest and most difficult by a tremendous margin, and the one that is guaranteed to place you under the* largest possible amount of scrutiny* and give you (what is effectively) a lengthy jail term, when you could just get a tourist visa and a plane ticket?
> 
> You think terrorists can't afford a plane ticket?
> 
> ...



Nice to see a bit of reason posted up every now and then.


----------



## noco (7 September 2010)

The threat of Islam is real as explained by Cory Bernradi. Islamists are becoming ever so strong in Austarlia to the point where it is becoming alarming to say the least and our newly "elected" Government is allowing sharia law to flourish.

http://www.corybernardi.com/2010/09...ion-posted-6a00e5520b72ea88340133f3eadb1f970b


----------



## basilio (7 September 2010)

Had a look at the original story quoted by Noco.  Then saw it was written by Andrew Bolt and recognised (as it turned out) that it would be a really twisted piece of propaganda as only Andrew can execute.

Somehow along the line we might like to recognize that the Muslim religion has separate streams and *that the rise and prominence of extreme Islamic sects is just as much a problem for the majority of Muslims as it is for us.

* From the other side of the fence how does it look to Muslims or other religions when extreme orthodox Jewish groups demand the expulsion of all Arabs from the Holy lands and then create settlements in Jerusalem to achieve that goal?

How does it look when the more extreme  Christian religious groups decide to publicly burn the Koran in Afghanistan ? How about when all Muslims are treated as terrorists simply because they have a different belief ? Because that is how some groups are trying to take America and to an extent Australia.

In the same context we have this huge campaign against a "mosque on the 9/11 site" in New York.  This is supposed to be an insult to the martyrs who died in the terrorist attacks.

The small problem is that the proposal  is *actually for a community centre  with a prayer room*.  A prayer room just like the ones they have in the Pentagon and other places that offer a respect for peoples religious views - just as we expect a similar respect for ours. The campaign is just another load of misinformation to whip up anti Muslim hysteria.

Unfortunately one can find aggressive and/or terrorist behavior under the banner of Christianity, Judaism and Islam.  Trying to paint any religion as a haven for terrorism is just simplistic and a quick way to make people feel attacked - and want to defend themselves.


----------



## bullet21 (8 September 2010)

basilio said:


> Had a look at the original story quoted by Noco.  Then saw it was written by Andrew Bolt and recognised (as it turned out) that it would be a really twisted piece of propaganda as only Andrew can execute.
> 
> Somehow along the line we might like to recognize that the Muslim religion has separate streams and *that the rise and prominence of extreme Islamic sects is just as much a problem for the majority of Muslims as it is for us.
> 
> ...




Yeah those were my sentiments exactly. Bolt, Australias No.1 demagogue. He's our very own Rush Limbaugh.

A commentator pointed out how the whole Ground Zero Mosque saga unfolded right about the time the GOP blocked the bill to increase entitlements to 9/11 first responders. The Wag the Dog theory is not so fictional it seems.


----------



## noco (8 September 2010)

bullet21 said:


> Yeah those were my sentiments exactly. Bolt, Australias No.1 demagogue. He's our very own Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> A commentator pointed out how the whole Ground Zero Mosque saga unfolded right about the time the GOP blocked the bill to increase entitlements to 9/11 first responders. The Wag the Dog theory is not so fictional it seems.




How does Andrew Bolt fit into this article?
 It originally came from Senator Cory Bernardi.


----------



## Julia (8 September 2010)

bullet21 said:


> Yeah those were my sentiments exactly. Bolt, Australias No.1 demagogue. He's our very own Rush Limbaugh.






basilio said:


> Had a look at the original story quoted by Noco.  Then saw it was written by Andrew Bolt and recognised (as it turned out) that it would be a really twisted piece of propaganda as only Andrew can execute.



As noco has already asked, why do either of you attribute this piece to Andrew Bolt?  He hasn't even been mentioned as far as I can see.

Perhaps you're so used to pinning anything which is anti-Muslim on Mr Bolt that you don't even stop to discover the correct attribution.




> Somehow along the line we might like to recognize that the Muslim religion has separate streams and *that the rise and prominence of extreme Islamic sects is just as much a problem for the majority of Muslims as it is for us.
> 
> * From the other side of the fence how does it look to Muslims or other religions when extreme orthodox Jewish groups demand the expulsion of all Arabs from the Holy lands and then create settlements in Jerusalem to achieve that goal?
> 
> How does it look when the more extreme  Christian religious groups decide to publicly burn the Koran in Afghanistan ? How about when all Muslims are treated as terrorists simply because they have a different belief ? Because that is how some groups are trying to take America and to an extent Australia.



All quite reasonable points.



> In the same context we have this huge campaign against a "mosque on the 9/11 site" in New York.  This is supposed to be an insult to the martyrs who died in the terrorist attacks.
> 
> The small problem is that the proposal  is *actually for a community centre  with a prayer room*.  A prayer room just like the ones they have in the Pentagon and other places that offer a respect for peoples religious views - just as we expect a similar respect for ours. The campaign is just another load of misinformation to whip up anti Muslim hysteria.



I don't really agree with you here.  Surely there are other much less inflammatory places where they can have their community centre.
If Christians are supposed to be showing understanding toward Muslims, then the reverse also needs to occur.


----------



## basilio (9 September 2010)

> As noco has already asked, why do either of you attribute this piece to Andrew Bolt? He hasn't even been mentioned as far as I can see.
> 
> Perhaps you're so used to pinning anything which is anti-Muslim on Mr Bolt that you don't even stop to discover the correct attribution.




Julia if you click onto noco's link it takes you to the Andrew Bolt story as I discussed. It's his stuff. He was quoting Cory Bernadi in parts but added substantial amounts of his own interpretation.

With regard to the proposed community Islamic community centre *proposed for the area near Ground zero*.  After 9/11 George Bush himself tried to say there was not a war against Islam but against terrorists. It was important then and obviously still now to distinguish between the religious beliefs of billions of people and the actions of a very small minority who hold very extreme views.

As I mentioned previously we can find enough extreme Christians and Jews who want to "cleanse the earth" and so forth and start new crusades.

The Islamic community centre would be constructive achievement  given it represented part of an integral element of the American community. Attacking it as some sort of representation of Islamic terrorism is just factually wrong and inflammatory. IMO

______________________________________________________

Just realised. I was originally responding to nocos first post from the Courier Mail.  That was the one written by Andrew Bolt which I believe used Corey's comments.


----------



## bullet21 (9 September 2010)

Julia said:


> As noco has already asked, why do either of you attribute this piece to Andrew Bolt?  He hasn't even been mentioned as far as I can see.
> 
> Perhaps you're so used to pinning anything which is anti-Muslim on Mr Bolt that you don't even stop to discover the correct attribution.




Is it not from Bolts blog???



Julia said:


> I don't really agree with you here.  Surely there are other much less inflammatory places where they can have their community centre.
> If Christians are supposed to be showing understanding toward Muslims, then the reverse also needs to occur




So the first amendment doesn't apply near ground zero??


----------



## noco (20 September 2010)

Geert Wilders Dutch MP exposes the aspirations of Islam for world domination.

No wonder the muslim extremist want to behead him.

A must read for all.



http://www.geertwilders.nl/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1604


----------



## Ruby (20 September 2010)

This is very scary.   I have read about this brave man before.  The trouble is, politicians everywhere are too weak and too full of that 'political correctness' BS to do anything about it.


----------



## Mofra (20 September 2010)

Julia said:


> I don't really agree with you here.  Surely there are other much less inflammatory places where they can have their community centre.
> If Christians are supposed to be showing understanding toward Muslims, then the reverse also needs to occur.



If the New York islamic community can't have a community centre within 500m or 1 km from the ground zero site because of the actions of a few _Saudi_ extremists, we are fostering speratism in the Western communities. 
It's a slippery slope when we start depriving people of their rights because of fear over fact.


----------



## Mofra (20 September 2010)

noco said:


> Geert Wilders Dutch MP exposes the aspirations of Islam for world domination.
> 
> No wonder the muslim extremist want to behead him.
> 
> ...





> Islam is a threat to the Europe of Socrates, Voltaire and Galileo.



The same Galileo that was tortured by the Catholic church for his scientific beliefs?


----------



## Ruby (20 September 2010)

Mofra said:


> The same Galileo that was tortured by the Catholic church for his scientific beliefs?




That is correct, Mofra, but was a few hundred years ago, and while we can't exonerate the Catholic church for past atrocities, we can't change that fact now.  It also does not alter the present day problem.


----------



## wayneL (20 September 2010)

Maybe we should all start our own fanatical group.

The Normalcy Militia or something like that.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 September 2010)

wayneL said:


> Maybe we should all start our own fanatical group.
> 
> The Normalcy Militia or something like that.




Unfortunately the origin of the word fanatic rules out any approach to Normalcy. 

A nice try though wayneL.

http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=fanatic



> 1520s, "insane person," from L. fanaticus "mad, enthusiastic, inspired by a god," originally, "pertaining to a temple," from fanum "temple," related to festus "festive" (see feast). Current sense of "extremely zealous," especially in religion, is first attested 1640s. The noun is from mid-17c., originally in religious sense, of Nonconformists.
> 
> A fanatic is someone who can't change his mind and won't change the subject. [Winston Churchill]












gg


----------



## noco (22 January 2011)

OMG how disturbing this article must be to the average Australian. This confirms previous posts about Islam and world domination.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...uslims-take-over/story-e6frg6nf-1225991362018


----------



## moXJO (22 January 2011)

noco said:


> OMG how disturbing this article must be to the average Australian. This confirms previous posts about Islam and world domination.
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...uslims-take-over/story-e6frg6nf-1225991362018




Great how nutcases ruin it for the rest of them.



> One day Australia will live under sharia; it's inevitable," he said. "If they (Australians) don't accept it, that's not our problem. We hope, and our objective is to have a peaceful transition, but when you look at history that has never been the case. There's always been a fight. It is inevitable that one day there will be a struggle for Islam in Australia."
> 
> He said he had three objectives. The first is to persuade Muslims they must hate "taghoot", the worship of any God other than Allah, which includes democracy.
> 
> "They must hate it, speak out against it. And, if that doesn't work, take action against it."


----------



## pixel (22 January 2011)

noco said:


> OMG how disturbing this article must be to the average Australian. This confirms previous posts about Islam and world domination.
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...uslims-take-over/story-e6frg6nf-1225991362018



 the more publicity these nutters gain, the more polarised Australian society will become.
Many of us, who still maintain the tolerance that's behind our easy-going, everybody welcome attitude, will learn to differentiate; they will welcome only people with similar open attitudes to their own, while in increasing numbers rejecting extremists.
They may well run foul of the upholders of "civil liberties", who object to any differentiation between humans deserving of tolerance and inhumane control freaks intent on dominating everybody and everything around them.
Once the civilised members of our society face off against each other, the extreme militants will rub their hands in glee because their first target: sowing disunity among the humane majority, has been achieved.
I sincerely hope that won't happen in my lifetime; if a barbaric mindset controls, Australia will be heading into a barbaric future.


----------



## Julia (22 January 2011)

moXJO said:


> Great how nutcases ruin it for the rest of them.




Note to RandR:   with regard to the article posted above, who is doing the vilifying here?


----------



## Smurf1976 (22 January 2011)

noco said:


> OMG how disturbing this article must be to the average Australian. This confirms previous posts about Islam and world domination.
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...uslims-take-over/story-e6frg6nf-1225991362018



If we didn't have religion and religion-like things then we wouldn't have half the problems we have in the world today.


----------



## noco (22 January 2011)

Smurf1976 said:


> If we didn't have religion and religion-like things then we wouldn't have half the problems we have in the world today.




How very true! If a Westerner spoke that sort of language in an Islamic country he would be shot first and questioned later. 
This nut should be deported without question along with other extremists.I would like to hear Julia Gillard's opinion of this fellow. She would most likely say, "that's fredom of speech" or some other idiotic comment.


----------



## pixel (23 January 2011)

Julia said:


> Note to RandR:   with regard to the article posted above, who is doing the vilifying here?



 The convert - or rather make that "pervert" - is vilifying himself. I'm sure a great number of muslims will find his views vile and distance themselves from radicals like him.

Are the French therefore on the right track when they forbid any open display of one's religious affiliation? Or do they merely paper over the differences, creating a radical underground?


----------



## moXJO (23 January 2011)

noco said:


> This nut should be deported without question.




He was born in South Australia and is an Aussie/idiot. There was a thing on the radio with mostly the Muslim community calling up telling him he is an idiot.


----------



## noco (23 January 2011)

moXJO said:


> He was born in South Australia and is an Aussie/idiot. There was a thing on the radio with mostly the Muslim community calling up telling him he is an idiot.




Yes you are right, he was born in Australia, so therefore he could be charged with treason.........violation by subject of allegiance to sovereign or state; breach of faith and disloyalty. If he does not like our system of government, then he should go and live in an Islamic country.
My point is there are a lot more around the world like him who belong to the radical side of Islam and they are the ones who are dictating the terms of Islamic way of life. Cutting off the hands of thieves and stoneing adulterous woman to death. That is unaustralian in my eyes and he should be condemned.
It is clear Muslims want a world Islamic state, hence the continued infiltration into Western World countries.


----------



## noco (31 January 2011)

Further evidence of world domination by Islam is revealed in NonIe Darwish book "The Cruel and Unusual Punishment : The Terrifying Implications of Islamic Law".

I say," be afraid, be very afraid". The next twenty years could be terrifying.

http://www.familysecuritymatters.org/publications/id.2207/pub_detail.asp


----------



## prawn_86 (31 January 2011)

With some Muslim countries (Tunisia, Egypt) rioting in the streets looking to overthrow the old establishment, and other countries keenly watching the outcomes, the predicitons in this thread may not come to light


----------



## So_Cynical (31 January 2011)

prawn_86 said:


> With some Muslim countries (Tunisia, Egypt) rioting in the streets looking to overthrow the old establishment, and other countries keenly watching the outcomes, the predictions in this thread may not come to light




Prawn i think your too young to remember the fall of the Shah of Iran in 1979...the Shah was an American backed puppet and a nasty kind of fellow, anyway  under the Shahs rule Iran was an open tolerant country with western style laws, dress and education etc.

The moment the Shah was toppled and Ayatollah Khomeini returned form exile, Iran converted to fundamentalist Islam overnite....women who had been headwear free for decades, all of a sudden covered up, its like the majority of the population embraced fundamentalist Islam over nite...its only now 30+ years later that the youth of Iran want there freedom back.

I can almost Guarantee the same will happen in Egypt....mark my words.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iranian_Revolution


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 January 2011)

One person's saviour is another person's fanatic.

They will always be with us, fanatics, what to do with them is another matter. 

gg


----------



## Happy (1 February 2011)

So_Cynical said:


> ....
> I can almost Guarantee the same will happen in Egypt....mark my words.
> ....




My words too, maybe with with bad grama, that's why quote


----------



## nukz (1 February 2011)

Lets not forget the Catholic church in all this, as far as finances go they are by far the most wealthy and can have huge political influence. 

Not to mention its quite a secret society almost when you get to the top, i may be wrong with this but AFAIK the Catholic church has never even been audited.


----------



## Happy (1 February 2011)

nukz said:


> Lets not forget the Catholic church in all this, ....




Hope you are not suggesting that they finance explosive ones?


----------



## xyzedarteerf (1 February 2011)

all i can say for this thread is
...............................................________ 
....................................,.-'"...................``~., 
.............................,.-"..................................."-., 
.........................,/...............................................":, 
.....................,?......................................................\, 
.................../...........................................................,} 
................./......................................................,:`^`..} 
.............../...................................................,:"........./ 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../ 
............./__.(....."~-,_..............................,:`........../ 
.........../(_...."~,_........"~,_....................,:`........_/ 
..........{.._$;_......"=,_......."-,_.......,.-~-,},.~";/....} 
...........((.....*~_......."=-._......";,,./`..../"............../ 
...,,,___.\`~,......"~.,....................`.....}............../ 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-" 
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\ 
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__ 
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-, 
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\ 
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\ 
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__ 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==`` 
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\ 
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`


----------



## DB008 (1 February 2011)

noco said:


> Geert Wilders Dutch MP exposes the aspirations of Islam for world domination.
> No wonder the *muslim extremist want to behead him*.
> A must read for all.
> http://www.geertwilders.nl/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1604




Religion of peace, yeah right. Criticize and you get beheaded. WTF? As mentioned earlier, if there were no religion on Earth, l'm sure it'd be more peaceful. 







Don't forget the dutch film maker Theo Van Gogh who was murdered because he criticized the treatment of women under Islam in a recent movie and in newspaper columns was murdered in Amsterdam, media reported Tuesday.


----------



## noco (3 February 2011)

nukz said:


> Lets not forget the Catholic church in all this, as far as finances go they are by far the most wealthy and can have huge political influence.
> 
> Not to mention its quite a secret society almost when you get to the top, i may be wrong with this but AFAIK the Catholic church has never even been audited.




Going back to the 30's,40's and 50's and possibly beyond that period, the Catholic faith also had aspirations of a world dominated by Catholics although not as radical as Islam. During those periods contraception was banned hence it was not uncommon to have large Catholic families of 8, 9 and 10. Breed like 'rabbits' and outnumber other religions. In the second half of the twentieth century large families became unaffordable and contraception was used irrespect of it being against their religious beliefs. I believe as at this date Catholics still outnumber Muslims. For how long, I would not like to guess.


----------



## pixel (4 February 2011)

noco said:


> Going back to the 30's,40's and 50's and possibly beyond that period, the Catholic faith also had aspirations of a world dominated by Catholics although not as radical as Islam. During those periods contraception was banned hence it was not uncommon to have large Catholic families of 8, 9 and 10. Breed like 'rabbits' and outnumber other religions. In the second half of the twentieth century large families became unaffordable and contraception was used irrespect of it being against their religious beliefs. I believe as at this date Catholics still outnumber Muslims. For how long, I would not like to guess.



 Whether there's more of one than of the other seems rather irrelevant to me, noco;
What I consider more relevant is the impression that the "spiritual leaders" of both those groups apparently value the *number *of human lives - "bums on seats" in their mosques or cathedrals - more important than the *quality *of lives those humans can expect.
In the deserts of 2000 years ago, it may have been important for a tribe to outbreed their neighbours because more goat herds meant more goats and less danger of losing lifestock (or women) to hostile tribes. 
Today, more children are no longer an advantage. The opposite is true: Where one family income is barely enough to give two kids a good start into life, having four or ten will simply condemn them to an ongoing "proletarian" existence and perpetuate the cycle of poverty they were born into.


----------



## noco (7 February 2011)

From the lastest news British Minister David Cameron together with Germany are at last starting to realize how detrimental Islam is to the Western World. 
It is now time for Australia to take action before it is too late.

http://www.corybernardi.com/2011/02...m_campaign=Feed:+CoryBernardi+(Cory+Bernardi)


----------



## Mofra (8 February 2011)




----------



## Happy (8 February 2011)

Mofra said:


>





Could not work out what the post was, looks it was hidden somewhere


----------



## bandicoot76 (9 February 2011)

you should be more worried about world domination by mega multinational corporations & faceless govt beaurocrats than a few radicals, at least they are out in the open about their agenda and can be confronted head on... its the insidious ones that hide & plot in the shadows you should be scared of!


----------

